# Shiny new camera



## rdunn12 (Feb 17, 2008)

I gots me a shiny new camera.It is a Canon powershot S51S.Pretty kewl camera.This is the first pen pic with the new camera.Any of you guys got any suggestions on settings to get better pics.It is set on auto white balance,macro,fine 2048 x 1536


----------



## gerryr (Feb 17, 2008)

Is the background really that color?  If it's actually white, which I suspect, you need to reduce the shutter speed by 1/2 to let in more light.  I would also recommend manually setting the white balance according to the instructions.  The colors look muddy but that could be either the exposure or the white balance or a combination of both.  I also recommend turning the pen so that it's more parallel to the camera back because both ends of the pen are slightly out of focus.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 17, 2008)

I have the older model, but love that series of camera.  If you hold the macro button it will go into supermacro mode, which may work better for you.  Definately turn the pen so its more parallel - not only will the focus be better, but also the size will be more appropriate (the angle you have it at will make the nib look too big IMO.

Knowing that kit, the color looks like its probably pretty close, but you could definately bump the exposure up a bit.  I think that will bring things up.


----------



## txcwboy (Mar 4, 2008)

I would say, shoot from above not the side.That way you can crop the image to be just the pen and not so much of the none issue stuff in background.I also would say better lighting.I bought 2 23 watt 6200k ( i think) Flor.bulbs at walmart.The need to be "daylight" or higher.
Congrats on new cam
Dave


----------

